# E38 740 – Kangooring/stuttering On Cold Starts?



## mjansari (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi,

I am having still having a problem with my car where on cold mornings/first thing in the morning my car stutters (kangooroo when first driving off) . this is often for the first 30- 60 seconds or so after that the car drives 100% fine. The car idles fine and seems as though this problem happens under load (sometimes hear a light popping (backfiring sound when under load) for the first 30-60 seconds from cold start.
This problem only happens when it is cold (outside temp below 7 degrees)/on first startup.
I have recently replaced the following and thought that the replacement of the MAF had cured it but it has not.
1. MAF replaced with original Bosch MAF
2.	Both front (pre cat) Lambda sensors replaced.
I have carsoft 6.5 would appreciate if anyone can advise/give me any pointers . I have a 1999 E38 (740i)
Any input would be much appreciated.


----------

